# Hive bottom boards, or lack thereof



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you read Charles Martin Simon? 
http://www.beesource.com/pov/simon/bottomless.htm
I think you'l like it if you haven't already


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

In my yard robbing would be a problem with an open bottom.

I read Mr. Simon's piece, here is a portion concerning robbing: 

"Of course, the strength of the colony is going to be the key, as it always is."

With screen bottom boards I can help colonies without the resources or numbers to fight off robbers by reducing the entrance or adding a robber screen.

I also want to see the entrance and monitor whats going on.

We build our own SBB from ripped fence boards and consider them necessary.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Bal,

Perfect. Just what I was thinking. I wonder if anyone else does that.

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Flathead,
What kind of screen do you use?
Thanks
Albert


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

<What kind of screen do you use?>

# 8 hardware cloth. I get it at a local true value hardware.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Flathead!

Albert


----------

